# Cochem (Mosel) Update



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Stellplatz - Anyone heading for the Cochem area, and who wouldn't as its the most lively and picturesque town on the Mosel, might be interested to know that the town now has a stellplatz. People have wild camped there for years but they have at last laid a decent surface fit to park on.

It's located next to the main campsite (50.16055 07.17920). There is a service point outside the campsite but no electrics as yet on the stellplatz. A cracking supermarket plus an Aldi are two minutes walk away as is a swimming pool and lido. The town is a twenty minute riverside walk away.

Daytime Parking - I know that a lot of you use CamperContact for finding aires, parking, campsites, etc. Please note that they have the location of the motorhome daytime parking area wrong - it's about another quarter mile along the 49 road in the Koblenz direction (50.15365 07.16844).

Have fun

Ron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Timely. Thanks Ron. Should be there next weekend (All being well) although I think ill stay further down towards Trier. maybe that one you posted before.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Barry - I don't know if you've noticed but the forecast is for temperatures in the 30C's next week on the Mosel and to stay there - and Minheim is a known sun trap with little shade, 37C on Tuesday! 

If the forecast holds true and you need an alternative then the stellplatz at Wintrich (49.88376 06.94819), just along the road from Minheim on the 53, has loads of nice shady trees. Again, its a good site and right on the river. 

Ron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ob1 said:


> Barry - I don't know if you've noticed but the forecast is for temperatures in the 30C's next week on the Mosel and to stay there - and Minheim is a known sun trap with little shade, 37C on Tuesday!
> 
> If the forecast holds true and you need an alternative then the stellplatz at Wintrich (49.88376 06.94819), just along the road from Minheim on the 53, has loads of nice shady trees. Again, its a good site and right on the river.
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron, it will be next Saturday all being well (24 June) we will be heading across. Not bothered if its hot. There is a blinking great river to jump in and you soon get cooled off on the bike, especially if soaking wet.  Might even get Mrs D in the Kayak (shes not been in it yet). After last summer spent in Scotland and the Yorkshire coast where it seldom got above 20c I aint going to be complaining. Im a bit concerned about traipsing around Venice in mid to late July though. Still the Adriatic is not far away or the Alps.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Actually, it was Mrs D I was thinking about as my boss starts complaining once it gets in the upper twenties and I have to take action. You wait all through the winter months and then you still can't win. I'm thinking off putting her on EBay!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ob1 said:


> Actually, it was Mrs D I was thinking about as my boss starts complaining once it gets in the upper twenties and I have to take action. You wait all through the winter months and then you still can't win. I'm thinking off putting her on EBay!


Oh no she will cope with the heat better than me and oddly she doesnt complain about the cold in winter as much as I do.  Last summer on Arran she refused to go in the Kayak and wont go throwing herself in rivers, lakes or the sea or mess about in boats until its at least 28c. I was out in the thing in the North Sea in October mind. Thank God I never fell in. 

Still got a lot to sort out before D Day so its anyones guess if it will happen next Saturday. Looking forward to getting by the Moselle with the sun shining, the Kayak inflated, bikes and scooter ready to go and planning an entire summer of fun! Seems to be taking forever!


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Me and a few mates will be in Cochem on Monday and Tuesday, 26th and 27th of June. We are riding our motorbikes up to Assen first then after the Moto GP are heading down to Germany for a couple of days. We did the same trip last year and loved the roads and scenery around that area. Keep your eyes peeled for a gold coloured Honda 700cc Transalp.

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Keep your eyes open for a purple Honda vision flying past you! 

Possibly.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've only been back a week and I'm feeling envious already!!! :surprise:


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

barryd said:


> Keep your eyes open for a purple Honda vision flying past you!
> 
> Possibly.


Not on the twisties. >

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nickoff said:


> Not on the twisties. >
> 
> Nick.


Oh I dunno! Sounds like a challenge that to me! Unless your talking about going up them.  Have you seen my video coming own the Kirkstone pass? 

Watch from 12:10


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

barryd said:


> Oh I dunno! Sounds like a challenge that to me! Unless your talking about going up them.  Have you seen my video coming own the Kirkstone pass?
> 
> Watch from 12:10


Was that on one wheel or two? 

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nickoff said:


> Was that on one wheel or two?
> 
> Nick.


Defo two. Ive not mastered the art of Wheelies on a Honda Vision yet.  I did manage it on the old Peugeot Speedfight II 2 stroke though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We used to love holidaying in the north of England, Lovely video Barry :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> We used to love holidaying in the north of England, Lovely video Barry :laugh:


We are pretty spoilt up here. Surrounded by the Dales and just 45 min from the Lake district. Its not always as sunny as it is in that video though.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

nickoff said:


> Me and a few mates will be in Cochem on Monday and Tuesday, 26th and 27th of June. We are riding our motorbikes up to Assen first then after the Moto GP are heading down to Germany for a couple of days. We did the same trip last year and loved the roads and scenery around that area. Keep your eyes peeled for a gold coloured Honda 700cc Transalp.
> 
> Nick.


I trust you'll be calling in to do a few laps of the Nordschleife...


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

mgdavid said:


> I trust you'll be calling in to do a few laps of the Nordschleife...


We had a blast around Nurburgring last year, €29.00. Lets say it can be interesting with dozens of other bikes and cars doing the same.:grin2: I reckon some of us will be having another go this time around as well.

Nick.


----------

